# Today's The Day



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

We leave to pick up our new 29BHS in about an hour. It's a 1 1/2 hour drive to get there pulling our 2001 Coleman Utah pop-up and memories behind us. Melancholy mood with that. I woke up during the night and l looked at the clock and thought to myself, "What? You mean it's only 2:30???" Excited? Just a bit.









Nervous is also a good word at the moment. I've never pulled a barn door like this before. We'll be mostly on four-lanes, and the good news is, it is a lightly-used interstate, so I 'm glad I have the opportunity to get some miles under my belt before I hit big cities and interchanges on our camping trips to come. What I am most concerned about is backing this monster up my driveway, which is a little wider than my Tundra, with the house on one side of it. Patience, I tell myself.

So, if you are out there later today and see a blue Tundra pulling a new Outback on I-86 West in southern New York, smile and give us a







. Today we become 'Outbackers!'

I'll post an update and pictures later. Tonight, 'Camp Driveway.'


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Acadia Hiker said:


> We leave to pick up our new 29BHS in about an hour. It's a 1 1/2 hour drive to get there pulling our 2001 Coleman Utah pop-up and memories behind us. Melancholy mood with that. I woke up during the night and l looked at the clock and thought to myself, "What? You mean it's only 2:30???" Excited? Just a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Outstanding! Take your time on your PDI. Look everything over well and be nit picky. It's the time to get things corrected IF there is anything a-miss. Congratulations and welcome aboard! If you need any help, have questions or just want to share you've come to the right place! Enjoy your new unit! You haven't given up your Coleman. She gave you many great memories and adventures and you're helping some one else enjoy her too. Now you have taken a big step up and another page is turned on new things to see, do and experience...all in a nice white rolling suite!

AHHH!! that new Outback smell!!!

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The anticipation of picking up a new trailer. We all remember the feeling well. Enjoy the day









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> What I am most concerned about is backing this monster up my driveway, which is a little wider than my Tundra, with the house on one side of it. Patience, I tell myself


Congrats on your new Outback! You're gonna love it.

I know what you mean about backing. I got my 31RQS home from the service depatrment yesterday after having some minor repairs made ($260) and lo, and behold, a new neighbor in the storage lot. A 45-foot Class A coach is parked right next to my space. Did I mention there is another 35-foot Class A on the other side, with a big steel beam delineating the space between us? I had to back my "little" 31 in between them. I didn't have the luxury to be able to swing around from the side. Had to pretty much back in blind, by myself. In and out to check the distance, make adjustments, then back up ever so slowly until I got it in! No sweat!









Good luck. Just take your time.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

there are the Tundra owners who will surely tell you that with a Tundra, you got it made! they may even say something like " the Tundra can back the tt in all by itself" but all know only a Dodge can do that!







hee!hee!

Enjoy your new addition and post pix! remember to read the posts about airing her out because of the fumes! Happy Camping!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

You are going to love the 29BHS - it's an excellent choice







Have a great time at "Camp Driveway." I think nearly all of us visited that place on the first night!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice choice.....I guess that Tundra can pull it....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope you enjoy your new home.

Keep us posted (no pun intended) on your adventures.

Darlene


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I'll give you all the details later, but here's a picture...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Do a search on my log in name, you can see some of the mods I did on my 29BHS, feel free to steal them all.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

_*Beautiful!! * _


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome to the "pulling the longest non-Sydney Outback with a Tundra" club!! Man, that trailer looks long!
I guess you have a double cab, standard bed, so we have the same wheelbase. We're at the length limit for what the "rules" say we can pull, so take it easy and I hope you have a good anti-sway setup. How did the Tundra do on the trip home?

Post some pics of the new addition to the family!

Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Thanks! On our way to the dealership, we saw an Outback going west on I-86 over by Hornell, NY. If that was one of you, we waved at you!

Man, I can't get over the Tundra. That TT weighs just over 5500 lb. dry and we never broke 4000 rpm @ 63 mph, and that was going up hills on the interstate. On flat areas, we were just under 2000 rpm. I was quite impressed with the power, and this is the 4.7L. I can only imagine the 5.7L!







The temp and tranny temp gauges never moved. It was about 95 miles one way and we used just over 1/4 tank of gas (26.5 gallon capacity), and we had the air conditioner going. I'll have to check the mileage today, but around town last week I got 15.2 mpg. Not too bad. A few semi's passed us and there was no sway and hardly any push. I actually felt pretty comfortable with it behind me, considering I read about all the "white knuckle" experiences some of you had on the way home.

Once we got home, the "fun" began. Like I said above, the driveway is pretty narrow, and I wanted to tuck it in next to the garage. It took three attempts to even get it into the driveway opening, but "the third time's the charm" and it went right up nice and straight. No problems pushing it on a slight incline backwards. A little maneuvering and I finally got it to where I wanted it and we could open the slide-out without hitting the garage. My wife said she was quite impressed. I'm sure I'll get better at putting it where I want later with more practice. It sure isn't a 12' box pop-up!

Our first night in 'Camp Driveway' was a wonderful experience. Memory foam on the queen bed made a big difference. I am 6'8" and also have rheumatoid arthritis (which is the main reason we traded in the Utah on the Outback), and I was quite comfortable in the bed. Slept pretty dang good, except for smacking my head and elbows into the overhanging shelf and cabinets!







My wife got great entertainment value in that and spent lots of time giggling in the darkness.

We awoke this morning to the sounds of birds singing on a beautiful PA morning. Almost like being in a campground, only it was free. As I lay there in bed smiling, I was looking around at the interior, and already planning simple mods for today, and dreaming of trips to come. We'll load up all our stuff that is now scattered across the floor and bed of the spare bedroom today, and get ready to roll. We're heading out for a two week trip to Acadia National Park in a few weeks and I would like to have at least a short trip under my belt before pulling it 750 miles in two days. The nice thing is that my wife and I are both teachers, so we are now on summer vacation and we can go whenever we want.

I'll post more pictures later. I'm glad to be an Outbacker, and I hope to meet up with some of you down the road!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Acadia Hiker,

Sounds like you had a good start to Outbacking!

Enjoy your new trailer and keep us informed of your travels.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Man that is one big son of a gun. Congrats!!!!!!!!!

Curtis

ps that nice new trailer is pretty big too!


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Beautiful place! Beautiful rig!

Congratulations!!! The fun has begun.


----------

